# Frogbit melting/burning?



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

I just bought some frogbit a few days ago and now it has significantly started to melt and a few look like its burnt. What can I do to save them? My bettas love them and I would hate to kill the plants. I have never kept frogbit before so any advice would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you post a photo? I've not had Frogbit melt but I have had Dwarf Water Lettuce melt and even lose its roots and still come back. I imagine that could happen with Frogbit, too. Not sure, though.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Here are some pics. Not all are changing but you can see some are turning yellow and now have holes in them. A few pieces look burnt.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm guessing the plants are just getting used to your water conditions. I have frogbit on my betta tank too, I simply snip off any yellowed leaves.

Also: the frogbit in my warm betta tank and the frogbit in my much cooler community tank look different. Both came from the same batch, but the betta ones have large thick and round leaves while the ones in the cooler water are much smaller and kind of teardrop shaped with black stripy pattern.


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

they don't like to have their leaves wet,(pfft imagine that) if the top part stays wet they will start to get all sad like that, just be careful during water changes and see if there is too much condensation on the leaves when you lift up the top.


----------

